# Merckx web site?



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I get a blank page @ eddymerckx.be. Is it that they are in transition? Is Eddy totally out of the company?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Works for me......just watched a 60sec video they have on the front page of Boonen and Eddy riding together. Too bad they didn't shoot it when Eddy was still skinny as he's put on a good bit of weight again and wasn't nearly as lithe as he has been recently.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, I tried it with WWW after I red your post and it worked. That was a good clip to watch. Eddy has no more to prove. I guess we all wish he could be as he was in the 70's. We should all be thankful that we had an EDDY MERCKX and that he is still with us. He came at the right time when bikes were perfected (almost) with chrome, drilled this and that and beautiful to look at.


----------

